# Lube 4 your cruze



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey just wanted to let everyone know that I found an oil that protects better than AMSOIL and Royal Purple. I found it in Union, NE of all places it is called NEO Synthetic 5w-30. I had a friend tell me to stop into the bravo shop which is a boat drive builder and repair shop. They get to oil from some place in California I think, but anyways I’m on my second 10K mile oil change and I’m 9,600 miles in and I have not used any oil and the threads I’ve seen on here were saying that the 1.4l uses oil which I’ve never experienced because I have used the NEO Synthetic since 10k miles and I’m now almost to 30k and this time I’m going to just change the filter and top it off and go for another 5-10k we will see how the oil looks in 5k the company said they have some customers going 20-25k on a single oil change just changing the filter every 7-8k. I just contacted the Bravo Shop and order another case of gallons today, but they do sell it in single quarts also I just find it easier to order the case and not have to deal with it until I run out again. But enough about me and my Cruze everyone should give the Bravo Shop a call on go to their website Home Page and e-mail them.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Not sure how much that oil costs, but I personally use Conklin petroleum products in all my vehicles. I believe in their products so much that I became a distributor of them! PM me if you'd like to know more, or just check out their website Vehicle care products: motor oil, lithium grease, fuel conditioners, & gear oil


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Nothing wrong with boutique oils, just a little too rich for this owner's blood. I just use Quaker State full synthetic 5w-30 since it's good and cheap. It can also go 10k miles without issue as verified by used oil analysis, so for under $30 for an oil change I'll use that.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey everyone I just realized that I forgot to say how much the oil was a quart, it was $12.99 qt. Also I forgot to put the bravo shops number it is 800-792-7286. Hope everyone will give a small company a chance to earn your business I know they have earned mine.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I haven't seen any threads where it says the Eco uses oil. Not sure where that came from, but I can assure you that if it does use oil, it won't make a difference what oil you put in there; it will still use it. 

Botique oils on an economy car is a waste of money. $12.99 a quart? That's over 2x the price that I can get Mobil 1 Synthetic for.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is not an ECO it is a LTZ RS but i have read a few threads awhile ago about how some of the cruzes were low on oil after 5k and i was just trying to help everyone out that maybe having that issue and i believe in this company i have talked to the owner and third party companies that that have done testing on the oil and it out preforms all other oils every time. So if i have to spend a little more to make everything last longer I'm going to spend the money since i drive 100 miles a day just to go to work. My car is a year old and it already has 30k on it and i plan to keep it for a commuter car after it's paid off i want it to last.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Cruze4779 said:


> Mine is not an ECO it is a LTZ RS but i have read a few threads awhile ago about how some of the cruzes were low on oil after 5k and i was just trying to help everyone out that maybe having that issue and i believe in this company i have talked to the owner and third party companies that that have done testing on the oil and it out preforms all other oils every time. So if i have to spend a little more to make everything last longer I'm going to spend the money since i drive 100 miles a day just to go to work. My car is a year old and it already has 30k on it and i plan to keep it for a commuter car after it's paid off i want it to last.


It doesn't matter if you have an LTZ RS. Exact same motor. I'm sure it does outperform other oils, on the race track, in very high revving motors, or in very high stress situations such as severe duty pickup trucks that really get driven. Our Cruzes simply don't see harsh environments. Its not just "a little more." Over 2x the price turns this into a $70 oil change not including tax for your area, compared to a ~$35-$40 oil change using fully synthetic oil. These aren't race cars, they aren't intended to be driven hard, and they don't go very fast either. Using botique oil just makes zero sense. The only reason I'd use fully synthetic in this car is to protect the turbo, but otherwise, there wouldn't be much of a point to it.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've done some study on the different oils, I've found that the high end expensive oils really don't perform much better than your basic Mobil 1 or Pennzoil synthetics in street cars. I have compared the oil sample reports and you see about the same amount of ware in either one. I recommend you run an analysis on your oil at 10k and then try a less expensive oil, I'd bet you that there will be little to know difference.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I use mobil one extended performance and im very pleased cant wait for tjem to produce a filter

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

As I stated before ... I became a distributor of Conklin products, because by becoming an independent business owner for a very low cost ($25) I can get their preferred prices, which puts the cost of their oil right about the same cost as a quart of Mobil 1. I also use oil analysis and sample the oil when the oil life monitor reaches about 10-12%. I'm nearing the 30k mile mark, and still have not had to change the oil, just the filter. I use Baldwin oil filters on all of my vehicles. The other nice thing about the Conklin products is the fact that you can "register" your vehicle with them after you start using their product and they will warranty your engine if you're using their oil. Not sure how many other companies stand behind their product like that? Oil analysis is the key, and they also have kits you can purchase. All my vehicles are operating using their products. Can't hurt to research and decide for yourself. I also use their fuel additives and notice a 3-4 mpg increase. And as a side note, they have a fuel system cleaner that has you change your fuel filter after running 2 tanks-full through ... Kinda makes you wonder just how well the "mass marketed" fuel system cleaners really work huh? Check their stuff out, what can it hurt? Knowledge is power! Vehicle care products: motor oil, lithium grease, fuel conditioners, & gear oil


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

*"boutique" oils*

As I stated before ... I became a distributor of Conklin products, because by becoming an independent business owner for a very low cost ($25) I can get their products at preferred prices, which puts the cost of a quart of their oil right about the same cost as a quart of Mobil 1. I also use oil analysis and sample the oil when the oil life monitor reaches about 10-12%, then change the filter at 0%. I'm nearing the 30k mile mark, and still have not had to change the oil, just the filter and top off the oil used for analysis. I also use Baldwin oil filters on all of my vehicles (Baldwin Filters E-Catalog). The other nice thing about the Conklin products is the fact that you can "register" your vehicle with them after you start using their product and they will warranty your engine if you're using their oil. Not sure how many other companies stand behind their product like that? Oil analysis is the key, and they also have kits you can purchase. All my vehicles are operating using their products. It can't hurt to research and decide for yourself. I also use their fuel additives and notice a 3-4 mpg increase. And as a side note, they have a fuel system cleaner that has you change your fuel filter after running 2 tanks-full through ... Kinda makes you wonder just how well the "mass marketed" fuel system cleaners really work huh? Check their stuff out, what can it hurt? Knowledge is power! Vehicle care products: motor oil, lithium grease, fuel conditioners, & gear oil


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cruze4779 said:


> Hey just wanted to let everyone know that I found an oil that protects better than AMSOIL and Royal Purple.


Thats a BOLD statement there. Sounds like a push to sell a product.
Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Same thing goes for Amsoil as far as pricing as a distributor and registering your vehicle with them.

As far as the 1.4L using oil, I have seen no oil usage so far.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 2500 miles on my AMSOIL and it hasnt burned a drop.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------

